# cement industry



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (27 فبراير 2010)

*CEMENT INDUSTRY​Output of a Seminar on
Energy Conservation
in Cement Industry​*_​_​SEE ATTACHED FILE​​​*
*


----------



## amjad2010 (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
جميعنا تطرقنا في مراحل الدراسة الجامعية الى كيفية صناعة الاسمنت وايضا الى مكوناته الاساسية فما رأيكم بهذه المراجعة البسيطة للافادة فقد يستفيد منها مهندسا يتم توضيفه بمصنع للاسمنت يقوم على مراقبة جودة الاسمنت و خصائصه.
صناعة الاسمنت 
تعتبر صناعة الأسمنت من الصناعات الاستراتيجية، لأنها ترتبط مباشرة بأعمال الإنشاء والتعمير. ويستخدم الأسمنت كمادة رابطة هيدروليكية من مكونات الخرسانة.وهي مع ذلك صناعة بسيطة مقارنة بالصناعات الكبرى،وتعتمد على توفر المواد الخام اللازمة لذلك.

- الخليط الأساسي لصناعة الاسمنت
[SIZE=+0]يتكون غالباً من الطفل (Clay) والحجر الجيري (Limestone) ، والذي يسخن في درجة حرارة كافية لإحداث التفاعل بينهما لإنتاج سليكات الكالسيوم (Calcium Silicate[/SIZE]).
و تختلف الملوثات الناتجة عن مصانع الأسمنت من حيث المكونات والكمية، تبعاً لاختلاف عمليات التشغيل من مصنع لآخر وإجراءات النظافة العامة المتبعة، وعوامل أخرى متنوعة.


-- هناك طريقتان أساسيتان في صناعة الأسمنت:
العمليات الجافة والعمليات الرطبة 
(Wet & Dry Processes).
* في العمليات الرطبة تطحن المواد الخام وتخلط بالمياه، ثم يفصل الناتج المعلق (Slurry) إلى الفرن.
* أما في العمليات الجافة فيتم تجفيف المواد الخام قبل أو أثناء الطحن أي قبل إدخالها إلى الفرن.
المواد الخام الأولية في صناعة الأسمنت:
1-الحجر الجيري.

2-رمل السيليكات.

3- الطفلة.

4- الأتربة السطحية (Shale).

5- طفلة وأتربة البوكسيت (جسيمات متوسطة الحجم من الطبقات الرسوبية مثل الطفلة، ولها محتوى منخفض من الماء).

6-أكاسيد الحديد : وتستخدم كعوامل مذيبة أو صهارة (Fluxing Agent) لتقليل درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن التفاعلات الكيميائية .

7- الجبس: ويضاف في المرحلة النهائية بمطاحن الأسمنت.

8-مواد أخرى:
أ- تستخدم المواد الكيميائية في المعمل، للقيام بالتحاليل واختبارات التحكم في الجودة.
ب- تستخدم الزيوت ومواد التزليق الأُخرى لصيانة الآلات.
ج- يستخدم الغاز الطبيعي والمازوت لتوليد غازات الاحتراق المستخدمة في الأفران، وتكون الأفران مجهزة بحيث تستطيع حرق أكثر من نوع واحد من أنواع الوقود.
أنواع أسمنت بورتلاندى وخصائصها

الخصائص النوع 
يستخدم فى أعمال الإنشاءات بوجه عام وهناك أصناف مختلفة من هذا النوع مثل الأسمنت الأبيض الذي يحتوى على نسبة أقل من أكسيد الحديد، أسمنت آبار البترول (Oil-Well Cement) تبطين آبار البترول، الأسمنت سريع الشك وأصناف أخرى متعددة ذات استخدامات خاصة.

أسمنت بورتلاندى عادى:
يستخدم في أعمال الإنشاءات بوجه عام، وهناك أصناف مختلفة من هذا النوع مثل الأسمنت الأبيض الذي يحتوى على نسبة أقل من أكسيد الحديديك، و أسمنت آبار البترول(Oil-Well Cement) المستخدم في تبطين آبار البترول، والأسمنت سريع الشك، وأصناف أخرى متعددة ذات استخدامات خاصة
الأسمنت البورتلاندى المتصلب في درجة الحرارة العالية و المقاوم للكبريتات:
يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب حرارة تميؤ معتدلة، أو في الإنشاءات الخرسانية المعرضة لتأثيرات متوسطة من الكبريتات

الأسمنت سريع التصلب:

تختلف أصناف الأسمنت سريع التصلب عن الأسمنت العادي من عدة نواحي، منها أن نسبة الحجر الجيري إلى السيليكات ونسبة سيليكات ثلاثي الكالسيوم في الأسمنت سريع التصلب تكون أكبر من مثيلاتها في الأسمنت العادي.كما يتصف هذا النوع بدرجة نعومة أكبر من الأسمنت العادي، مما يؤدى إلى سرعة التصلب وتولد سريع للحرارة.
يستخدم الأسمنت سريع التصلب في إنشاء الطرق
[SIZE=+0]الأسمنت[/SIZE] بورتلاندى منخفض الحرارة:
يحتوى هذا النوع على نسبة منخفضة من كبريتات ثلاثي الكالسيوم وألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض في الحرارة المتولدة. تستخدم أكاسيد الحديديك لخفض نسبة ألومينات ثلاثى الكالسيوم، وبالتالي ترتفع نسبة رباعي ألومينات الكالسيوم الحديدية في هذا النوع من الأسمنت.
الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات:
يحتوى هذا النوع من الأسمنت على نسبة منخفضة من ألومينات ثلاثى الكالسيوم ويتصف بقدرة أكبر على مقاومة الكبريتات بسبب مكوناته أو بسبب العمليات المستخدمة فى صناعته، لذلك فهو يستخدم فى الحالات التى تتطلب مقاومة عالية للكبريتات.
الفرق بين الأسمنت الأسود والأبيض
الأسمنت بشكل عام يصنع من الحجر الجيري والطين بنسبة 3 : 1 
وعند إتمام التفاعل بين هذين المركبين برفع درجة الحرارة إلي 1350-1450 درجة مئوية فإننا نحصل على مادة تسمي الكلنكر ومنها على أسمنت يكون رماديا مائلا للسواد وهذا هو اللون الطبيعي للأسمنت 
الحجر الجيري هو العامل الذي يؤثر في اللون . فإذا كان الحجر يحتوي على الماغنسيوم أو أكاسيد الحديد يعطي اللون الأسود ز وإذا كان الحجر الجيري لا يحتوي على هذه المركبات " نقي" فإن الإسمنت الناتج يكون أبيضا 
وللإثنين نفس الإستخدام ولكن الأبيض يستخدم في أعمال التبيض والأسود مقاوما جيدا للكبريتات والكلوريدات









*​


----------



## ammar1978 (26 أبريل 2010)

hello


----------

